# Partitionieren mit Fdisk



## Ralph41 (24. März 2007)

Erst eimal Hallo zusammen!
Folgendes Problem! Ich habe eine 8 GB Festplatte von Seagate am zeiten IDE Controller als Master. Zusätzlich betreibe ich ein Raidsystem. Die Festplatte wird im Bios korrekt erkannt. Mit der Win 98 Startdiskette ist es kein Problem die Platte zu partitionieren. Auch läst sich die Suse 9.0 ohne Probleme instalieren. Nun möchte ich mir ein LFS System 6.2 auf der Festplatte einrichten. Ich starte das Image von CD und gebe fdisk -l ein. Die Platte wird als /dev/hdc1 erkannt und die Windows Partition wird korrekt inc. der größe angezeigt. Unter cfdisk werden nur 540 MB angezeigt. Habe versucht eine neue Partition mit fdisk anzulegen. Wenn ich mir diese mit p anschaue bekomme ich eine ganz komische Festplattenbezeichnung.
/dev/hdc1p1     *      1       16614      7365424      83     Linux 
Wenn ich dann versuche die Partitiontabelle zu schreiben bekommer ich Folgende Meldung!
Neu einlesen der Partitionstabelle führte zu Fehler 22: Argument ungültig.
Dachte es liegt evl. am Raid. Dies abgeklemmt doch der Fehler bleibt. Auch ist es Komisch das unter cfdisk nur 540 MB angezeigt werden. Hat es evl was mit der Zylindergrenze 1024 zu tun. Bin Ratlos. Möchte mir eine 1GB groß Swappartition einrichten und den Rest von 7GB als Nativ. Ist es egal wo die Swap Partition anfängt?
Irgendwie habe das Gefühl das Grub auch noch auf der Platte ist. War vorher ja die Suse drauf. Da das Partitionieren unter Linux nicht funktionierte habe ich mal gestestet ob es mit der Win 98 klappt und es t! Was mache ich falsch?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ralph41 (24. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen
Problem gelöst! Habe gpartet runtergeladen. Tolles Tool. Hat sofort funktioniert.
Gruß Ralf


----------

